# PROVINCIAS: Cusco



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Estas fotos son de ebesnnes, creo que merecen su propio thread y no se pierdan, comenten y den su opiniòn sincera.


No voy a poner solo lo bonito. Desde las afueras hasta el centro. Las fotos que salen de costado no se como hacer que salgan paradas, sorry.
Ahora si, cual es la foto que mas les gusto?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no sé por qué pero creo que el ladrillo nunca debió haber llegado a la sierra.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Las dos primeras fotos no son de Cusco, ni de ninguna otra provincia, son de las barriadas de Lima.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Marvey21 said:


> Las dos primeras fotos no son de Cusco, ni de ninguna otra provincia, son de las barriadas de Lima.


comparto tu idea, el lugar se ve un árido para que sea la sierra peruana. 

x otro lados. las fotos están de infarto, gracias vane!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

oigan---- una pregunta..

no creen que la pileta de la Plaza de Armas, se vería mejor de un solo color?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, son las mejores fotos de cusco que veo, excelentes!!!!
excepto las dos primeras q deben ser de algun suburbio de ciudad costera....ademas q en cusco nunca vi mototaxis


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no creo, de dos colores resalta y se ve muy bien !!!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las fotos de Cusco estan lindas....aunque no puedo decir lo mismo de las fotos de la costa.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

una nueva forma de ver cusco , grax a ebesnes y vane por las fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos! (excepto las tres primeras que son deprimentes)...jeje


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Un favor, quiero hacer un thread y no sé como subir las fotos , alguien que me explique porfa


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

buenas fotos del cusco kay:

PD: las primeras son de la costa.


----------



## chano (Oct 25, 2005)

cuzco 100pre aluciante las fotos estan muy cheveres ,ecepto las 3 primeras no sabia q eso habia en cuzco un tq ingenuo pero yo me imaginaba las afueras de cuzco como las casitas de las chacras q estan dispersas x la carretera  malaso aa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La tercera foto puede ser del cusco, las dos primeras me parecen de Lima.

En todo caso me gustó el thread.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

:bash: Sorry a todos, me confundi de fotos por subirlas tan rapido. :runaway: Las primeras 2 son de Lima. Vane editalo porfa.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Ebesnes! Gran aporte!


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Gracias. Se ve mostro la vista con la iglesia en centero y las montañas atras no?


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que buenas fotos, están geniales. Es cierto, las dos primeras parecen de Lima... Las que mas me gustaron son las de la plaza de Armas tanto de noche como de día. La de las ruinas (Sacsayhuaman??) también es muy buena.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Listo, editado y la pròxima te banneo.... jajaja


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

jajajaja ok, asumo la responsabilidad jua jua.


----------

